# Trying To Gain Some Weight With Minimal Training.



## matley1992 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi, So as the title says im trying to gain weight with as little training as possible due to not having enough time to do it regularly,

so im 22 6ft, and 140lbs and struggle to put weight on, I was wondering if you guys could give me any advise on what supplements/steroids and foods to help me pile on some pounds.

im not looking to get all muscular as of yet i just want to put on some size as like i said with minimal effort, i will occasionaly do the odd workouts in my own home when i have the time but just wanted to know some good advice off you guys on here.

thanks very much, hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Troll


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

12 big macs a day will see you grow.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm surprised you're not bigger already as you seem lazy.


----------



## matley1992 (Feb 21, 2014)

im not trolling ffs was a genuine question, i want to put weight on not get ripped and then once i get bigger then start to train hard. so serious answers only please, and no way i couldn't even eat 5 big macs a day lol


----------



## matley1992 (Feb 21, 2014)

it's not that im lazy joe, its just im 10 stone and i cant barely lift anything let alone weights and would get laughed at in a gym at my size.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Everyone starts somewhere, and you don't have to jump into the weights area. You could start on the machines. Why don't you take a look at a gym before joining and im sure you'll see other people like yourself.

If you eat eat and eat whilst training as a slim guy just starting I rate you'll be impressed with the results that appear.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

If troll, poor effort.

If serious, I was in the same boat two years ago but I'm 6'3 and was 139! I couldn't even bench the bar for more than one rep (seriously), or do a pushup or a pullup... I'm talking seriously bad skinny.

Get in, focus on increasing calories gradually, find and hit your macros, train hard and the size/strength will come. F**K what others are thinking because and it took me long to realise this but... they don't actually care about you as long as you're not some kid trying to load up plates on a bar and struggling with horrible form for a single quarter rep.

Just go for it, you won't regret it.


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Eat


----------



## matley1992 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies and yeah that's what im thinking Merkleman just training at home for now, then when i feel abit more confident start going to the gym, any tips on weight gain products to help me that little extra as i do eat quite alot but do not see results and i want that to change! Thanks guys.


----------



## matley1992 (Feb 21, 2014)

merkleman by eating 5-7 times a day do you mean meals or meals and stuff in between? thanks.


----------



## matley1992 (Feb 21, 2014)

is this the 1 mate http://www.onacademy.co.uk/serious-mass .. if so i will get some.

and yeah im gonna give this a go mate and try and invest in some weights and other stuff, but for now ill just do press ups etc

really appreciate the help mate, not f**king around, was a serious question, probably just worded it wrong or sounded really lazy, again many thanks.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Why do you need to put on size before going to the gym? Just go, it's not that scary. Your not going to get people starring at you mate, it's all in your head.


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

If your serious about this read all the sticky threads in the diet section and training on the forum,read it then read it again

Get your ass in the gym and train nobody in the gym is going to laugh or take the p*ss out of ya

and once you get to be a regular face in the gym

you will be surprised at people giving you some advice

Good luck with it


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

monkeybiker said:


> Why do you need to put on size before going to the gym? Just go, it's not that scary. Your not going to get people starring at you mate, it's all in your head.


This, if you're 10 stone I guarantee no one will be looking at you.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

#22 said:


> lol hackskii i think you make me laugh more even if you don't try, quid is ££££, used in a sentance:I just won £50 quid! heuheu we will make an englishman of you yet.


Get serious about it. Make time. Eat.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

matley1992 said:


> Hi, So as the title says im trying to gain weight with as little training as possible due to not having enough time to do it regularly,
> 
> so im 22 6ft, and 140lbs and struggle to put weight on, I was wondering if you guys could give me any advise on what supplements/*steroids* and foods to help me pile on some pounds.
> 
> ...


Firstly, dont even think about steroids.

Secondly, 'minimal effort' is still a lot of effort. Full body workouts 3 times a week with a committed diet (probably the hardest part as you will need to eat a lot) is a minimum.

Im of the opinion you should join a gym. Focus on big compound lifts like bench press, deadlifts and squats (which you probably cant do at home).


----------

